# Ginger Essence? Where Can I Get Some



## The Giant (19/4/11)

Howdy All

I've been making some Ginger Beer that I've been really happy with from my LHBS. Its something I think they make up themselves and its packaged from Ausbuy?

Anyway, its simply, 200ml of Ginger Essence (see attached photo), some ginger beer yeast (not sure what as it has no labels), about 500g of dry ingredients (looks like mainly raw sugar and something else? maybe something gingery).

Anyway, i've found to make it the way I like it I add 1kg of raw sugar and 1kg of dex and use US05 yeast.

Given the kit is about $15 and I'm only really using the ginger essence, can someone tell me where I can get some like in the picture??

My LHBS wont sell the essence by itself, I've had a look at the craftbrewer website and no love either. I doubt my local supermarket sells it either. It gives a great flavour but I'm intrigued how its so cloudy (the essence that is)

Cheers
Steve


----------



## brett mccluskey (19/4/11)

Try this,the easiest ginger beer recipe i know.4.5 ltrs water,zest and juice of 1 lemon,2 tsps cream of tartar,500g sugar,40/50 gms grated root ginger.Blend everything in a fermenter til dissolved,add SO-5,ferment (3/4 days),bottle (NO priming sugar),carbonate(3/4 days),drink. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Rodolphe01 (19/4/11)

I don't know for sure mate, but i'll have a punt and say it is just powdered ginger in water - i make this assumption based on the colour and that it says to shake well.

There are loads of good ginger beer from scratch recipe floating around here on AHB, maybe have a crack at those? I've currently got one down brewed at 2x strength and used champagne yeast with a view to mix it 50:50 with lemonade on serving to give it some sweetness. Next time I will probbaly brew it at normal strength and just add a nip of sugar syrup to the glass for sweetness.


----------



## The Giant (19/4/11)

I've tried a few recipes on here already but they havent been as good as this one. It literally tastes like bundy GB, maybe a touch less sweeter and around 5.5%, its been a winner with many friends out of all the GB's i've made.

I guess I could just continue to pay $15 for it, just seems a waste. Tempted to try the powdered ginger though


----------



## bum (19/4/11)

$15 for a great brew that everyone loves?

SCANDALOUS!!!


----------

